# yard pro?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who makes this one? My guess is AYP It is sold at costco or Sams


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know Ed i would guess MTD but it don't look like none of theres, is it yours.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ed
It looks like AYP to me also, especially the trans levers , parking brake and lift lever. How much was it?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Going to the Tulsa small engine website and looking up a lawn tractor blades they say go to the AYP blade chart. So I'm saying it is a American Yard pProduct same folks who make the Craftsman.:furious: NANA unchin:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's definetely an AYP machine....with the exception of the hood it looks like a Craftsman GT.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I saw it on e-bay the other day. the seller said it was bought from costco I think. It got my wondering if costco sells accessories that would fit my tractor if it is indeed AYP.


----------

